# More bad news for the GTO



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

A Goat gets stomped by Herbie the Love Bug in an upcoming film. No photoshop here. :willy:


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

Now they have done it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Herbie is magical and stuff.


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

herbies magical yes,but wait til herbies driver gets in the gto bye bye herbie :rofl:


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*This made my day*

Having two youngsters, I have had to sit through some pretty lame movies (Pooh's Big Adventure) and I was not looking forward to sitting through 2hrs of "VW Magic"... Anyway, to me the best part of the movie was watching that black GTO drift around some street corners.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

EdwardC said:


> A Goat gets stomped by Herbie the Love Bug in an upcoming film. No photoshop here. :willy:




THATS because it was an '04!!!!...........


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

vnamvet said:


> THATS because it was an '04!!!!...........


Oh-Fivers _need_ the minimal extra HP to overcome the drag effects of the non-functional falsie hood scoops. :lol:


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

EdwardC said:


> A Goat gets stomped by Herbie the Love Bug in an upcoming film. No photoshop here. :willy:




This actually happened to me when I had my 05 but I lost to a Mazda Protige. I had "safety mode" on at the time. I was [email protected]#$in' steamin', still am... These days Im much happier walkin' then driving a Piece of [email protected]#$! 

I'll climb back in another gto, but Im in no hurry...


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Oh-Fivers _need_ the minimal extra HP to overcome the drag effects of the non-functional falsie hood scoops. :lol:


OH come on Groucho!! Don't be bitter for being an "early adopter" :seeya:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> THATS because it was an '04!!!!...........


I'll be more than happy to introduce you to a girl I know.... maybe you've heard of her, Fatbitch...... 
this is her stretching.....
http://jusspress.com/day.php?userid=30599&currentDate=20050920&currentTime=135737


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> THATS because it was an '04!!!!...........


Stole the words right out of my mouth! :lol: 

(A joke of course to 04-ers! :cheers )


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Dealer, I love the vid! Car sounds incredible! I'm jealous! LOL! LT's coming soon for me when I get back from Vegas! I'll be in touch! MM.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

marathonman said:


> Hey Dealer, I love the vid! Car sounds incredible! I'm jealous! LOL! LT's coming soon for me when I get back from Vegas! I'll be in touch! MM.


Awesome! Thanks and I'll talk to you soon! :cheers


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh, that is SICK!!! Wow!


----------

